# Viper 5901 (f) level 2 does not work.



## GETCARTER (Nov 8, 2011)

Everything has been working fine but recently I went to do a level 2 lock and it keeps saying error? Level 1, 3 , 4 all work perfect.


----------



## GETCARTER (Nov 8, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

GETCARTER said:


> Any ideas?


Bad remote? Try another or have you?


----------

